# My story, Advice?



## FranklyFamous (Jul 26, 2015)

Okay so the past 2-3months I have not been feeling the best. Stomach pains/Diarrhea. Weed was helping and having a BM would help. Now the best week I have never been through this in my life. It has been HORRIBLE. I first went to the doctors like 2 weeks ago. They said it was Ibs and gave me peppermint oil(Did absolutely nothing) Then Monday 7/20/15 they did an x ray and said it was impacted stool. So they gave me stool softner and miralax. The next day I woke up feeling super bad to were I went to the hospital. They did an enema on me and then I felt better so they sent me home. The next day I woke up feeling the same as the day before so I went back to the hospital and they did a CT scan and more x rays. Everything checked out okay. I went to the doctors the next day after that and they gave me a referral for a Gi. I called the gi and wont be able to get in for 3 weeks. So yesterday I woke up and It was the worst. So of course I went back to the hospital and they gave me some medicine while I was there to give me some relief.

Medications I am currently taking - Tigan(Had Zofran but didnt help), Tramadol.

Symptoms - Constipation/Diarrhea, Very very bad nausea, Back pain, Little vomiting(Lots of gagging)

This past week or 2 I went from weighing 213 to 198. I have hardly been eating at all because I either feel really sick or I just feel full. I have been trying to drink as much water as possible.

So does this seem like ibs? Or something else? I just want to get this figured out so I can go back to living my life.


----------



## FranklyFamous (Jul 26, 2015)

Would appreciate if anyone could help me with some relief...


----------

